# Milwaukee linesman



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Svtlightning207 said:


> Anyone try out Milkwaukee's 6-1 linemans? I saw these today and had the urge to throw them in the cart. They look nice, don't quite feel like kliens though.


I'm with you. I picked them up and didn't like the feel of them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Damn square handles. Greenlee does the same thing with their tools. Maybe you'd get used to it, but it definitely doesn't feel user friendly.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They're just slapping their name on everything now.

Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company?

Milwaukee and Ryobi are step siblings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> They're just slapping their name on everything now.
> 
> Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company?
> 
> Milwaukee and Ryobi are step siblings.


No wonder the Ryobi stuff is so good...:laughing:


----------



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

I used them to put up 2 nm staples, and they are locked up. Buy w/ caution.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> No wonder the Ryobi stuff is so good...:laughing:


I can't dog on Ryobi too bad, especially for the price.

I've seen some guys carry around some beat up, sorry looking, but well functioning ryobi tools.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> They're just slapping their name on everything now.
> 
> Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company?
> 
> Milwaukee and Ryobi are step siblings.


Ridgid is also owned by them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I can't dog on Ryobi too bad, especially for the price.
> 
> I've seen some guys carry around some beat up, sorry looking, but well functioning ryobi tools.


That is true ,I bought a ryobi battery heg trimmer and it kicks butt and is about 7 years old now.:thumbup:


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got the ***** and tried to let them grow on me for a few weeks. They didn't so I returned them and got some good old trusty kleins. I had a harder than normal time cutting just 12/2.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> ...Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company...?


 Techtronic Industries Company.

Apparently they own Rigid, Craftsman, Ryobi, Milwaukee. :blink: Nothing like competitive enterprise... especially when you own your competitors.

-John


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kalexv12 said:


> I got the ***** and tried to let them grow on me for a few weeks. They didn't so I returned them and got some good old trusty kleins. I had a harder than normal time cutting just 12/2.


No wonder companys can't afford to manufacture their products in the states anymore if a consumer can just return items after using them on a whim.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> Techtronic Industries Company.
> 
> Apparently they own Rigid, Craftsman, Ryobi, Milwaukee. :blink: Nothing like competitive enterprise... especially when you own your competitors.
> 
> -John


They also own what was a good brand, AEG, now its just a name for the Ridgid tools that are sold here.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

chewy said:


> No wonder companys can't afford to manufacture their products in the states anymore if a consumer can just return items after using them on a whim.


Well I did say I got kleins again, never had to return a pair of kleins because they were inferior quality. I do believe they are an American company.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kalexv12 said:


> Well I did say I got kleins again, never had to return a pair of kleins because they were inferior quality. I do believe they are an American company.



I don't see why any other company makes them


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> They're just slapping their name on everything now.
> 
> Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company?
> 
> Milwaukee and Ryobi are step siblings.


I thought it was owned by the Chinese:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Techtronic Industries Company.
> 
> Apparently they own Rigid, Craftsman, Ryobi, Milwaukee. :blink: Nothing like competitive enterprise... especially when you own your competitors.
> 
> -John


Thanks John

Looks like they are fooling us well.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It says the company was founded in Hong Kong by a German named *Horst Pudwiller*. He must have gotten bullied a lot in school!!


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I just bought a pair, have not used them much yet. The handles definitely could use improving though.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a pair of Greenlee's...LOVED them till the grips came loose. Tried everything to keep them on there...to no avail.

I would like to try the Milwaukee strippers, or the channelocks. The reaming feature is appealing to me.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

cant carry em in your pocket cause the head has sharp edges. they seem to be terribly designed. Personally, Ill stick with knipex, definitely the highest quality lineman's I have come across.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm. Glad I didn't buy them. And I hate to say this, I've had less problems with ryobi than rigid. Currently use DeWalt and Milwaukee power tools. Ive put DeWalt through hell and they hold up for a good solid 5 years of non stop drilling. I'll stick with my klein linesman. I also do like Greenlee


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the linemens and the *****. The ***** are trash but the linemens seems to be good. Better than the greenlee. I still prefer Klein classics but hate their journeymens


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> They're just slapping their name on everything now.
> 
> Did ya know Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong parent company?
> 
> Milwaukee and Ryobi are step siblings.


Don't forget rigid cordless...
Bosch&skill together
Black&decker and every other brand on the market but maketa

Nothing like paying 35 bucks for a dewalt tape next to the same fat max 10 bucks cheaper


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I won't use any other tape but a fat max, if anyone hands me their happy homeowner tape with the fractions labeled on it, I throw it in the garbage. Only issue I hate about the fat max is the catch on it will sometimes get caught in the smallest crack (like flooring without baseboard measuring up against a wall) and i've had a few break before I could get them out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll experiment with all kinds of tools with the exception of linesmans. I've tried all major brands - Ideal, Knipex and Greenlee and none of them come close to Klein linesmans. I think they have perfected the electrician's pliers. Pretty much all of Klein's stuff has turned to junk but at least they still make a good pair of pliers (and ***** too.)


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I prefer the knipex over Klein. 
I've had 7-8 kleins and the knipex is better to me. 
I like their ***** better also.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ridgid hand tools are owned by Emerson Electric.
Ridgid power tools are owned by TTI.


----------

